# Applications phares : Photoshop, Word, etc. : quel langage ?



## smog (25 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
N'ayant pas eu de réponses dans le sujet des news de MacGé, je me permets de poser la question ici.
Pouvez-vous me dire si, en plus du Objective-C et du Swift, d'autres langages sont utilisés pour les applications "importantes" (en termes d'utilisation) du Mac ? Je pense à Illustrator, PS, Word, Excel, mais aussi aux logiciels libres comme LibreOffice etc.
Ma question vient de ce que j'ai vu sur un site dédié aux développeurs, que JAVA est l'un des langages les plus utilisés. OK, mais pour quoi exactement ? Il y a des applications "très diffusées" exclusivement écrites en JAVA ? je serais surpris mais je connais peu ce langage et ses applications. Idem pour le C et C++ : sont-ce encore des langages très utilisés pour ça ?
Merci pour vos éclairages !


----------



## ntx (25 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Il faut poser la question aux éditeurs de ces logiciels.  Mais pour ceux que tu cites, non Apple en l'occurrence, je pencherais plutôt pour du C ou C++ que du Java. Je doute que M$ ait développé des applications en Java.

Tu peux aller fouiller dans le paquet pour voir si tu trouves des indices. Par exemple pour LibreOffice tu trouveras des Frameworks en .dylib donc des libraires dynamiques C ou C++.


----------



## smog (29 Septembre 2020)

Merci ntx.
Je ne suis pas assez connaisseur pour associer ce que je trouverais dans les paquets à un quelconque langage malheureusement. Mais je vais creuser le sujet, merci !


----------



## Anthony (2 Octobre 2020)

smog a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> N'ayant pas eu de réponses dans le sujet des news de MacGé, je me permets de poser la question ici.
> Pouvez-vous me dire si, en plus du Objective-C et du Swift, d'autres langages sont utilisés pour les applications "importantes" (en termes d'utilisation) du Mac ? Je pense à Illustrator, PS, Word, Excel, mais aussi aux logiciels libres comme LibreOffice etc.



Beaucoup des « grosses » applications multiplateformes sont écrites en C ou C++, avec un peu d'Objective-C ou de Swift pour l'interface et les composants spécifiques au Mac. C'est le cas des applications de Microsoft et d'Adobe, de Firefox et de Google Chrome, et j'en passe. On voit de plus en plus de JavaScript pour tout ce qui touche au web, dans les navigateurs mais aussi dans les composants _cloud _des apps, via React ou Vue notamment. Rust a le vent en poupe ces derniers temps, on le voit dans Firefox bien sûr, mais aussi dans macOS lui-même, et Apple s'en sert pour iCloud. Et plein, plein, plein d'autres langages sont aussi utilisés (comme Python pour n'en citer qu'un). Seules les applications exclusives à la plateforme d'Apple font un gros usage d'Objective-C et Swift, et encore uniquement pour les API natives, parce que tu retombes vite sur du C ou du C++ sinon. Quand tu étudies un projet comme Firefox, tu comprends que le choix du langage est presque un détail : https://4e6.github.io/firefox-lang-stats/


----------



## smog (2 Octobre 2020)

Merci Anthony, très instructif. Oui, j'imagine qu'il y a plein langages différents (parce que parfois il faut des MàJ de Python, de java etc. pour faire tourner des applications qui ne sont pas _a priori_ à la base programmées intégralement dans ces langages. mais je note que C et C++ sont les "références" pour les grosses applications standard de l'informatique personnelle.


----------

